# Two Match Strike So Close Again Check It Out



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

So close once again, been busy working not much time at the moment weather has not been to good either but will get out when I can to complete this task.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Great shooting, Hawk. It's only a matter of time and you'll have it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hang in there Hawk, i know you got it handled, the weather just has to cooperate just a bit more


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can't get much closer and still not have both light!!! I am sure that with a bit of sunny weather you will have it in the bag!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

The weather does not stop them lighting unless it's got a lot of moisture in the air, but it does stop me from going out their lol, I should be ok a week from now it's my shift's that mainly get in the way.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Hawk!
I haven't had a chance to do much shooting for about the last week... the weather is perfect, but that just means there's a lot to do on the farm. I'm thinking about doing something today... but of course I might not be able to get to it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh by the way, did you go to that tournament this last weekend? And if you did, who won etc?
Thanks


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Oh by the way, did you go to that tournament this last weekend? And if you did, who won etc?
> Thanks


What tournament ?. as for weather it seems work and weather go together, trouble is it get's in our way to have fun and play.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well according to "Gramps" there was a tournament in Sheffield this last weekend... I thought (and guess I was wrong) it was supposed to be this weekend not last. For some reason I had it in my mind that it was set for 2 weeks before the ECST... and was just interested in who might of won and what scoring criteria and stuff was used.
Doesn't matter anyway I guess then. Since one of, if not the best, shooters in the UK wasn't there... that's all.

I know what you mean by weather as well... we're actually having perfect weather so that means I have a LOT of farm work to do and can't catch a break until late in the evening sometime, if then.
I shot a few a little bit ago and my precision is really starting to suffer... cut like 5 or 6 matches in a row, no scrapes or close strikes.
Part of the problem is while working I carry a different slingshot than I do when trying to do this shot. The mini-Hunter I carry is night and day different than the more accurate Scorpion... but the Scorpion is a touch bulky feeling in the back pocket while driving the tractor.

Hopefully I'll get a chance at this challenge on Sunday or so... good luck in the meantime!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Well according to "Gramps" there was a tournament in Sheffield this last weekend... I thought (and guess I was wrong) it was supposed to be this weekend not last. For some reason I had it in my mind that it was set for 2 weeks before the ECST... and was just interested in who might of won and what scoring criteria and stuff was used.
> Doesn't matter anyway I guess then. Since one of, if not the best, shooters in the UK wasn't there... that's all.
> 
> I know what you mean by weather as well... we're actually having perfect weather so that means I have a LOT of farm work to do and can't catch a break until late in the evening sometime, if then.
> ...


Oh right sheffield it's a bit to far for me I don't like driving on our roads it's not a pleasant experience and don't venture out anymore only when I have to, I would be so enraged by other traffic I would not be in the right frame of mind for shooting. As for time I am sure some will come your way eventually.


----------

